

Businessweek Magazine's Classy Tribute to Steve Jobs - nextparadigms
http://www.socialcustomer.com/2011/10/steve-jobs-and-bloomberg-businessweek-magazine.html

======
woodgears
More likely, they had this issue prepared ahead of time. They, like most
observers, knew it was coming. No ads simplifies the logistics of swapping out
the issue.

~~~
culturestate
There's a story circulating about Time literally stopping the presses and
creating a new issue in 3 hours. Wouldn't surprise me to learn this was done
in similar fashion.

Source:
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/06/apple_rivals_p...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/06/apple_rivals_partnerspress_pay_tribute_to_steve_jobs.html)

~~~
brown9-2
That Time-stopping-the-presses thing seems oddly/inappropriately self
promotional also.

~~~
mturmon
Here's the printing press for the LA Times:

[http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/06/many-la-
times-...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/06/many-la-times-
newspapers-delivered-late-friday-morning.html)

It's hard to appreciate the drama of deciding to stop that enormous thing,
pulp the hundreds of thousands of papers already printed, and re-print
everything from scratch, without understanding the scale of the operation.

------
culturestate
BusinessWeek has done some great design since Bloomberg took over, and this
issue is no exception. Fitting, simple tribute.

~~~
Tomek_
Exactly! For those who doesn't yet know, Richard Turley, creative director of
Businessweek has a tumblr page where he puts magazine's covers from time to
time. Worth to follow. Url: <http://richardturley.tumblr.com/>

Some of my favourites:

Khadafi: [http://richardturley.tumblr.com/post/9373871854/now-about-
th...](http://richardturley.tumblr.com/post/9373871854/now-about-that-oil-
illustration-by-david-foldvari)

Bezos: [http://richardturley.tumblr.com/post/10807034868/amazon-
the-...](http://richardturley.tumblr.com/post/10807034868/amazon-the-company-
that-ate-the-world-jeff)

9/11: [http://richardturley.tumblr.com/post/8470431158/been-a-
bit-q...](http://richardturley.tumblr.com/post/8470431158/been-a-bit-quiet-
here-on-the-cover-front-mainly)

Moynihan: [http://richardturley.tumblr.com/post/9957165968/can-
moynihan...](http://richardturley.tumblr.com/post/9957165968/can-moynihan-
save-bofa-story-here)

------
rospaya
> There was not a single ad in the issue.

I would say it's the other way around.

~~~
dredmorbius
Given the perceived importance of the iPad (and digital publishing) to the
future of the magazine industry, one might say this is a canny strategic move
on Newsweek's part.

As I've said several times here, Jobs and Apple have made contributions across
sufficiently many sectors of society that I do _not_ attribute strictly self-
interested motives, but given 1) all the cultural and historical significance
of his passing and 2) the value of a bit of kow-towing, the action on
Newsweek's part doesn't entirely surprise me.

~~~
infinite8s
Not to nitpic, but it was BusinessWeek, not Newsweek.

~~~
dredmorbius
Gah! Point.

------
kongqiu
Wow. I might actually _buy_ this magazine from a newsstand. Way to
differentiate!

~~~
f7u12
Yep, I'm actually kind of excited to hit the news stand in the morning in
hopes of getting a few. It's definitely a first.

------
URSpider94
For those marveling at how quickly Businessweek, Time and others have turned
around tributes to Jobs, this is exactly where print journalists earn their
stripes. Newsweeklies have to respond quickly to breaking stories, if they are
going to be seen as relevant by readers.

For those who are prematurely predicting the death of print media, collections
like this show how journalism professionals can still run rings around all but
the best online news outlets.

~~~
nbashaw
You realize they all have this sort of thing prepared ahead of time?

~~~
URSpider94
See the Twitter links posted elsewhere in this thread, but for the most part
it looks like they didn't. I'm sure that they had some advance reportage on-
hand to draw from, but that's the case for almost any major story.

------
bdr
Where can I get one of these in SF? Nothing in the mission seems to carry BW.

~~~
shashashasha
I just posted a task on TaskRabbit for it because I am also clueless on where
to buy physical magazines anymore :(

~~~
apaprocki
Good News on 24th Street should have it by tomorrow.

~~~
bdr
Thanks. I'll check it out.

------
danso
On the night of Steve Jobs's death I stopped by the Fifth Avenue cube just to
see what the mood was like (it was pretty much normal with a small crowd
outside and some flowers) and I ran into a former colleague who now is a
reporter at Businessweek. She told me that this week's issue was literally
ready to go to press and then the news of Jobs's death broke, so they threw it
out and she was there at 11PM getting customer comment on the event, and
everyone else was putting in another 12 hour shift to re-create the issue (of
course, some of the content had already been assembled in the event of Jobs's
passing).

Great to see that their hustle and hardwork paid off. It's an entirely
different thing to redo a weekly magazine the night of publication than it is
a newspaper or website.

~~~
blantonl
Not to discount Businessweek's release, but the reality is that media
organizations devote enormous amounts of time to prepare for the imminent
death of a popular/famous figure. I'd bet that weeks of effort were put into
what consists of Businessweek's release on Jobs' death while Steve was alive.
What they produced doesn't come together in a couple days.

Remember the Bloomberg accidental _17 page_ obituary release for Steve Jobs in
2007?

Don't discount the media's efforts when being the first with the "extensive
article" on the death and past history of someone important puts you first out
of the gate.

~~~
freshfunk
Agreed. It's a bit naive to think they assembled this at the last minute.

With that said, having a whole issue dedicated to someone in this manner
(photos, quotes, no ads) is still pretty awesome.

~~~
ugh
It’s perfectly alright to believe that they _assembled_ this in the last
minute. It’s a bit naive to believe that they _created_ all the content in the
last minute. (Some of the content, however, most certainly had to be created
in the last minute.)

------
becomevocal
A fitting tribute indeed.

In fact, I'd pay to have something like this for some of my family members
once they pass. Sure, everyone wouldn't have 60+ pages, but having a coffee
table tribute mag that tells their life story with beautiful pictures and
typography would be a fitting tribute to anyone.

Anyone do something like this? Great weekend project for someone to hack
together.

~~~
artursapek
You'd pay to have it done? Wouldn't it only be fitting if you made it
yourself?

~~~
becomevocal
By have it done I mean:

\- I upload pics and timeline

\- Choose most important events or quotes

\- The site pushes out a preview that uses a professionally designed layout

\- If I like it I can purchase it

\- Nice tribute mag personalized for my loved one arrives in the mail

~~~
delinka
iPhoto can actually get you pretty close to this.

------
PStamatiou
Is there any way to buy this single issue online?

~~~
AwesomeDuck
Yes. B&N allows single issue purchase of BusinessWeek viewable on the nook and
nook apps. Amazon only allows you to view it on the Kindle (and not the Kindle
app either). $1.50 for a single issue, no subscription....it's a no brainer.

~~~
PStamatiou
I meant a physical copy.

------
Achshar
is there any way the peeps outside of US can see it? i really want to read it.

~~~
kristofferR
There are high quality PDFs illegally uploaded to file sharing sites. Just do
a search for it.

I couldn't find a way to buy the PDF unfortunately. It's always a shame when
pirating something is the only way to get access to it.

~~~
Achshar
well if they were generous enough to not give any ads and make is a Steve-only
issue, they should also have made it publicly available for free. It makes no
sense to charge for a tribute issue IMO :O

------
revorad
I just got the UK Kindle edition. It doesn't have any pictures! Does anyone
know where I could find a print copy?

------
hvass
Do you know whether this is sold only in the U.S. or worldwide as well?

------
sachinag
Anyone know if this will be available in Newstand on iOS5? The "Store" link on
my GM seed doesn't work yet.

~~~
dave1619
I just downloaded the issue on my iPad. Download the businessapp, and you'll
need to subscribe (but you can cancel later) to download the current issue of
Steve Jobs.

------
perfmode
When does this issue hit news stands?

------
alexknight
Lovely tribute to a great man. Too bad I can't order this in Canada.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
There was one ad... a big Apple ad! Just kidding.

